# للبيع قطعة ارض 5000م بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كــود الإعلان : 116101
ارض مساحتها 5000متر بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة للبيـــع 
•	النشـــاط / أدوية 
•	بهـــا رخصـــة بنـــاء 
•	بهـــا مهلــــة للبناء
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

